# Ladies do you wear Make-up every day ?



## hollydolly

Now this may seem a little lightweight for me, but bare with...

I used to wear  a full face of make-up from  when I was a teen..  right up until maybe 50 or more.. Would never consider going out the door without make-up on.. 

I stopped wearing it when I went to live in Spain full time,, make-up and hot sun as you who live in hot temps know,  just don't play well together. Instead I'd wear just moisturiser, and Sun factor lotion.. a little blush and lipstick. No mascara because I always wore sunglasses outside. 

Fast forward to today.. I'm 67.. I've continued to not wear make-up , except Blush and lipstick when I go out ( you've all seen the  recent pics)  because I've always read that foundation settles in the wrinkles and makes it look worse .. ..today I was looking in a Magnifying mirror.. Oh Dear Jesus... ..I mean _seriously _

...so I sat there and did a full face of make-up... Concealer, Primer.. blush, Lipstick, Mascara, ... no foundation... and you know what ?... I look 10 times better.. so from now on..back to  make-up I go...

How about you ladies...yeah or nay to make-up...and why ?


----------



## Pinky

When I go out, it's eyeliner and lip gloss. I stopped wearing foundation decades ago. If I'm going somewhere very special, I'll use mascara and a bit of blush.

I think the use of make-up is an individual thing. Some feel they need it - some don't. I say, whatever makes you feel good is the way to go!

We are all beautiful


----------



## Alligatorob

Never did understand why natural skin needed painting up.


Pinky said:


> We are all beautiful


Absolutely!


----------



## Patricia

hollydolly said:


> Now this may seem a little lightweight for me, but bare with...
> 
> I used to wear  a full face of make-up from  when I was a teen..  right up until maybe 50 or more.. Would never consider going out the door without make-up on..
> 
> I stopped wearing it when I went to live in Spain full time,, make-up and hot sun as you who live in hot temps know,  just don't play well together. Instead I'd wear just moisturiser, and Sun factor lotion.. a little blush and lipstick. No mascara because I always wore sunglasses outside.
> 
> Fast forward to today.. I'm 67.. I've continued to not wear make-up , except Blush and lipstick when I go out ( you've all seen the  recent pics)  because I've always read that foundation settles in the wrinkles and makes it look worse .. ..today I was looking in a Magnifying mirror.. Oh Dear Jesus... ..I mean _seriously _
> 
> ...so I sat there and did a full face of make-up... Concealer, Primer.. blush, Lipstick, Mascara, ... no foundation... and you know what ?... I look 10 times better.. so from now on..back to  make-up I go...
> 
> How about you ladies...yeah or nay to make-up...and why ?


Your story is so fun to read, especially knowing how much I miss the days when getting dressed took so long. False eyelashes were popular when I was a teenager. I remember walking a long distance to buy a new pair when the ones I had fell apart. I wore blush in the past, but I don't think it looks right on me now. Lipstick is a must. I look pale without lipstick. Maybe it's a good sign that you enjoy make up again. I don't think I'm spirited enough these days to make the effort.


----------



## hollydolly

Pinky said:


> When I go out, it's eyeliner and lip gloss. I stopped wearing foundation decades ago. If I'm going somewhere very special, I'll use mascara and a bit of blush.
> 
> I think the use of make-up is an individual thing. Some feel they need it - some don't. I say, whatever makes you feel good is the way to go!
> 
> We are all beautiful


Not me ..lol.. My mag mirror just told me.. ( not fishing for any complements honestly)...  I honestly thought I looked fine without make-up.. but clearly I've just got too wrinkly to go bare faced..


----------



## Llynn

Old saying:  "a little box of powder and a little pot of paint, serve to make a woman look like what she ain't".


----------



## Jules

There was a time that I wore all the basics and wouldn’t have left the house without them.  Then a time I wore no makeup.  Back to some makeup - blush, eyeshadow, mascara, lipstick.  Then the mascara began to make my eyes itch - gone. Then with eye issues, I had to give up eyeshadow. Had to start using eyebrow colour because one side has almost disappeared.  In summer I wear a tinted 50+SPF cream, touch up spots with a thick, tintedSPF, blush & lipstick & liner.  If I’m walking farther than the mailbox, I put on lipstick.


----------



## Patricia

hollydolly said:


> Not me ..lol.. My mag mirror just told me.. ( not fishing for any complements honestly)...  I honestly thought I looked fine without make-up.. but clearly I've just got too wrinkly to go bare faced..


Sometimes you just need a long sleep.


----------



## hollydolly

Patricia said:


> Sometimes you just need a long sleep.


well  unless I sleep as long as Rip Van winkle..there's no sleep that will get rid of these wrinkles... believe me..


----------



## Pinky

hollydolly said:


> well  unless I sleep as long as Rip Van winkle..there's no sleep that will get rid of these wrinkles... believe me..


aaah, we all go through it. When I was 20, I wore a lot more makeup than I do now .. didn't even need it then, but, it was popular to use foundation, etc.


----------



## Ruthanne

No lately I have not.  I have been in one of those "what's the use?" modes.  I honestly feel better when I wear some and think I look better then too.  That will be a new goal-wear makeup .


----------



## Marie5656

*Never did makeup.  Much tp the dismay of my rather girly sis in law.  One year for my birthday she gave me a make up kit...powders, lipsticks, mascara etc. Gave it to a friend*


----------



## horseless carriage

My lady has the most wonderful response to why she still wears make-up at the age of 72. She never goes out with a little mascara, a dab of rouge, full red lipstick and what she describes as: Kick-Ass red nail varnish. When asked why, and believe you me, I would never ask why, she replies: "A girl has got to look her best for her public!" It comes from her working days as a paramedic in the ambulance service. She had compliments from colleagues, from medical professionals and even from injured patients on the stretcher. I wouldn't have her any other way.


----------



## senior chef

There is no doubt about it. Makeup can make a woman look much more attractive AND more sexy. However, I, personally, think it's ridiculous that a woman refuses to leave the house, sans makeup. 
Decades ago, I was married and my wife ALWAYS took an hour or more to "put on my face". 
Jeez, on the weekends, I often wanted to go to the corner restaurant for brunch, and she still had to "put on my face".  I mean seriously, who was she trying to impress ?  Perhaps insecurity ? I thought she looked fine without makeup. 
Don't get me wrong. If she wanted/needed to dress-up for work or to go to a fancy restaurant for dinner, that was fine with me. But, jeez, just to go to the market ?


----------



## hollydolly

Marie5656 said:


> *Never did makeup.  Much tp the dismay of my rather girly sis in law.  One year for my birthday she gave me a make up kit...powders, lipsticks, mascara etc. Gave it to a friend*


you sound like one of my sisters', she always says..  she wouldn't even know where to start to put it on. The opposite end of the Spectrum is another sister.. who wouldn't go to the bathroom without a full face of make-up on..


----------



## Bella

Technically, I wasn't allowed to wear makeup in high school. However, I did wear lipstick, which I applied on the bus and wiped off on the bus on the way home from school. I did that and rolled down my skirt that I had rolled up on the way _to_ school.

In college, I didn't wear much makeup either. I did after college. When I started working full time, I had to do the whole nine yards every day because I had to look sharp for that particular job. There was a time when I'd get made up just to go to the grocery store. Even when I was young, I found it tiring to constantly apply makeup, but I did it.

My husband's cousins used to call me "Lips"  when I was younger because my lips, like the rest of my face, were perfectly made-up. I'd walk into the room and suddenly there would be rummaging around in purses and lipstick tubes would be produced.  Seriously, lol!

Things have changed since the whole COVID thing. I've worn makeup exactly twice. Why bother if I'm wearing a mask? I wear sunglasses and a mask, and the only thing you see is my forehead!  

I think I look a little better with it on, but these days, I don't get all dolled up unless I'm going to a funeral, a party, or out to dinner. Otherwise, I can't really be bothered. My adoring public appreciates me with or without a full face of makeup. Underneath, I'm exactly the same person. I still dress like a human being. I'm clean, well groomed, and smell good. What else do you want? Elizabeth Taylor? It ain't happenin'.

Bella


----------



## PamfromTx

Just a little eyeliner and concealer for my raccoon eyes.


----------



## hollydolly

PamfromTx said:


> Just a little eyeliner and concealer for my raccoon eyes.


You have stunningly beautiful eyes...


----------



## hollydolly

When I was at school I wore Panstick... OMG I didn't need any make-up at all , as Pinky said above.. but it was a thing then, and many of us wore it, and white lipstick.. does anyone remember white lipstick ?


----------



## Bella

hollydolly said:


> When I was at school I wore Panstick... OMG I didn't need any make-up at all , as Pinky said above.. but it was a thing then, and many of us wore it, and* white lipstick*.. *does anyone remember white lipstick ?*


Oh, God, yes!


----------



## PamfromTx

hollydolly said:


> You have stunningly beautiful eyes...


Thank you.  These eyes were what attracted me to my hubby. lol


----------



## hollydolly

Bella said:


> Oh, God, yes!


..and when I was in the final 2 years of school, I was wearing tights ( pantyhose).. and they at first were American Tan, and then by 1970.. they were white tights..


----------



## PamfromTx

OMG, I wasn't aware that this was still being manufactured!!!


----------



## hollydolly

PamfromTx said:


> View attachment 227730  OMG, I wasn't aware that this was still being manufactured!!!


 I did know about this because the Make-up artists on our TV shows use it a lot... I dunno anyone who wears it out in real life tho'..


----------



## Patricia

hollydolly said:


> well  unless I sleep as long as Rip Van winkle..there's no sleep that will get rid of these wrinkles... believe me..





horseless carriage said:


> My lady has the most wonderful response to why she still wears make-up at the age of 72. She never goes out with a little mascara, a dab of rouge, full red lipstick and what she describes as: Kick-Ass red nail varnish. When asked why, and believe you me, I would never ask why, she replies: "A girl has got to look her best for her public!" It comes from her working days as a paramedic in the ambulance service. She had compliments from colleagues, from medical professionals and even from injured patients on the stretcher. I wouldn't have her any other way



Go out for a few minutes messy thinking it won't matter how you look and run into someone you haven't seen in years..  All I could think was to simplify the process by considering how to look the most presentable as fast as possible. That approach seems to work okay if you're not in a competitive atmosphere where people have spent most of the day doting on themselves. That enviornment requires a little more work. I'm glad to live at the beach.


----------



## Patricia

PamfromTx said:


> View attachment 227730  OMG, I wasn't aware that this was still being manufactured!!!


I used a product with the same concept when I was younger. The container was white, but I can't remember the product name. I used it for a long time. It was my favorite, or the only one I used regularly.  I didn't like the bottle liquids.


----------



## Patricia

hollydolly said:


> When I was at school I wore Panstick... OMG I didn't need any make-up at all , as Pinky said above.. but it was a thing then, and many of us wore it, and white lipstick.. does anyone remember white lipstick ?


Maybe white lipstick will make a comeback.


----------



## PamfromTx

hollydolly said:


> I did know about this because the Make-up artists on our TV shows use it a lot... I dunno anyone who wears it out in real life tho'..


I wonder if this was the makeup one of my aunts wore?!?  She could really apply it thick.  She always looked glossy.


----------



## Pinky

Patricia said:


> Maybe white lipstick will make a comeback.


I sincerely hope not! Then again, there is black lipstick that goths wear


----------



## hollydolly

Patricia said:


> Maybe white lipstick will make a comeback.


Not for us tho' only for the young....like we once were..


----------



## hollydolly

PamfromTx said:


> I wonder if this was the makeup one of my aunts wore?!?  She could really apply it thick.  She always looked glossy.


well we all wore it when I was a teen in the early 70's


----------



## hollydolly

Patricia said:


> I used a product with the same concept when I was younger. The container was white, but I can't remember the product name. I used it for a long time. It was my favorite, or the only one I used regularly.  I didn't like the bottle liquids.


yes panstick was in a white push up container when we were young


----------



## Patricia

hollydolly said:


> Not for us tho' only for the young....like we once were..





hollydolly said:


> Now this may seem a little lightweight for me, but bare with...
> 
> I used to wear  a full face of make-up from  when I was a teen..  right up until maybe 50 or more.. Would never consider going out the door without make-up on..
> 
> I stopped wearing it when I went to live in Spain full time,, make-up and hot sun as you who live in hot temps know,  just don't play well together. Instead I'd wear just moisturiser, and Sun factor lotion.. a little blush and lipstick. No mascara because I always wore sunglasses outside.
> 
> Fast forward to today.. I'm 67.. I've continued to not wear make-up , except Blush and lipstick when I go out ( you've all seen the  recent pics)  because I've always read that foundation settles in the wrinkles and makes it look worse .. ..today I was looking in a Magnifying mirror.. Oh Dear Jesus... ..I mean _seriously _
> 
> ...so I sat there and did a full face of make-up... Concealer, Primer.. blush, Lipstick, Mascara, ... no foundation... and you know what ?... I look 10 times better.. so from now on..back to  make-up I go...
> 
> How about you ladies...yeah or nay to make-up...and why ?





hollydolly said:


> Today I use the same hair highlight kit I used the first time I put a streak in my hair at age 15. Frost and Glo. I do this myself without going to a salon. I cut my hair too, all one length. Also, regardless of upgraded make-up mirrors, I still buy the same as the first one.  As for skin products, such as make up, I switched to those that are more natural. I miss the enjoyment of taking a long time to get dressed up for an occasion.


----------



## hollydolly

Patricia said:


> Today I use the same hair highlight kit I used the first time I put a streak in my hair at age 15. Frost and Glo. I do this myself without going to a salon. I cut my hair too, all one length. Also, regardless of upgraded make-up mirrors, I still buy the same as the first one.  As for skin products, such as make up, I switched to those that are more natural. I miss the enjoyment of taking a long time to get dressed up for an occasion.
Click to expand...

I  don't cut my own hair.. except when I have a fringe... and I have never used home hi-lighting kits, I'd be bound to do something wrong..


----------



## Patricia

hollydolly said:


> I  don't cut my own hair.. except when I have a fringe... and I have never used home hi-lighting kits, I'd be bound to do something wrong..


With the Frost and Glo kit, if the color doesn't come out enough after hair is dry, go back and pull a few strands and put some on a little longer. That way you have two blending colors, and it really looks better that way than all one color. As for cutting, my hair is all one length, so that doesn't require much skill, other than the ability to hold the scissors straight, and the right mirror set up.  The mirror set up is important.


----------



## hollydolly

Patricia said:


> With the Frost and Glo kit, if the color doesn't come out enough after hair is dry, go back and pull a few strands and put some on a little longer. That way you have two blending colors, and it really looks better that way than all one color. As for cutting, my hair is all one length, so that doesn't require much skill, other than the ability to hold the scissors straight, and the right mirror set up.  The mirror set up is important.


LOL.. I wish I had the courage cuz I hate being 3 hours in the salon, but  I don't, so I'll leave it to my hairdresser..


----------



## Patricia

hollydolly said:


> LOL.. I wish I had the courage cuz I hate being 3 hours in the salon, but  I don't, so I'll leave it to my hairdresser..


I wish I knew somewhere to go this time. My nerves have been too bad for precise focus. Everyone here seems to hop from one hairdresser to another, so I just have untouched roots for now.  Reading the posts motivated me to push through the hair process.


----------



## Bella

Patricia said:


> I wish I knew somewhere to go this time. My nerves have been too bad for precise focus. Everyone around here seems to hop around from one hairdresser to another, so I just have untouched roots for now.


Maybe see if you can find some online reviews for local salons in your area. It might give you a clue as to whether they might be worth a shot. That's what I'd do if I didn't have someone to ask about a good hairdresser.


----------



## hollydolly

Patricia said:


> I wish I knew somewhere to go this time. My nerves have been too bad for precise focus. Everyone around here seems to hop around from one hairdresser to another, so I just have untouched roots for now.


I go to the college... They have a Beauty Salon there where the students are training to be stylists... they are supervised every step of the way by  qualified hair stylists and colourist so there's no chance of them making a mistake, and it costs a fraction of a normal Salon.. Maybe you have a college with a Beauty Salon near you ?


----------



## Jan14

I wear make up if I’m going somewhere.  If I’m just  staying home I wash my face and apply moisturizer.  I think the key is natural looking make up as you get older.  I look a lot better with make up, as long as it’s not too heavy.


----------



## dobielvr

I don't wear make up everyday.  Just special occasions. And, only blue mascara and a blue pencil eyeliner.  Lipstick, if I remember.
I miss candied violet lipstick by Revlon.

And, I try not to look in the magnifying mirror


----------



## Jules

hollydolly said:


> white lipstick.. does anyone remember white lipstick ?


Oh yeah. I think black or blue lipstick is the trend now.  At least back then we didn’t do the tattoos and piercing they do now to express their creative side.


----------



## Kika

I too, as a teen, started with full make-up.   With white lipstick and black liquid eyeliner.  As the years went on, I used less and less, but still pretty much full make-up during my working years.  

Now if I am leaving home I use a little concealer, and sometimes a little blush or bronzer.  If I'm going out to somewhere like a nice restaurant or somewhere special, I'll put foundation on, but that is rare.


----------



## Leann

hollydolly said:


> Now this may seem a little lightweight for me, but bare with...
> 
> I used to wear  a full face of make-up from  when I was a teen..  right up until maybe 50 or more.. Would never consider going out the door without make-up on..
> 
> I stopped wearing it when I went to live in Spain full time,, make-up and hot sun as you who live in hot temps know,  just don't play well together. Instead I'd wear just moisturiser, and Sun factor lotion.. a little blush and lipstick. No mascara because I always wore sunglasses outside.
> 
> Fast forward to today.. I'm 67.. I've continued to not wear make-up , except Blush and lipstick when I go out ( you've all seen the  recent pics)  because I've always read that foundation settles in the wrinkles and makes it look worse .. ..today I was looking in a Magnifying mirror.. Oh Dear Jesus... ..I mean _seriously _
> 
> ...so I sat there and did a full face of make-up... Concealer, Primer.. blush, Lipstick, Mascara, ... no foundation... and you know what ?... I look 10 times better.. so from now on..back to  make-up I go...
> 
> How about you ladies...yeah or nay to make-up...and why ?


Oh for the love of Pete....you and I are living parallel lives . I *just* finished washing my face to take off the makeup I was wearing today. I stopped wearing makeup for the most part about 7-8 years ago after I retired from full-time work. I did wear it for special occasions but otherwise went _au naturel_. Then I started to realize that I might want to start wearing it again on a more frequent basis. I don't do anything theatrical looking. I prefer much the same as you do, HD. I feel better about myself when I wear it.


----------



## jujube

I've never been much of a makeup wearer.  Now I use a little eyebrow powder because my brows are sparse and a touch of lipstick because my lips have lost color.


----------



## SeaBreeze

hollydolly said:


> Now this may seem a little lightweight for me, but bare with...
> 
> I used to wear  a full face of make-up from  when I was a teen..  right up until maybe 50 or more.. Would never consider going out the door without make-up on..
> 
> I stopped wearing it when I went to live in Spain full time,, make-up and hot sun as you who live in hot temps know,  just don't play well together. Instead I'd wear just moisturiser, and Sun factor lotion.. a little blush and lipstick. No mascara because I always wore sunglasses outside.
> 
> Fast forward to today.. I'm 67.. I've continued to not wear make-up , except Blush and lipstick when I go out ( you've all seen the  recent pics)  because I've always read that foundation settles in the wrinkles and makes it look worse .. ..today I was looking in a Magnifying mirror.. Oh Dear Jesus... ..I mean _seriously _
> 
> ...so I sat there and did a full face of make-up... Concealer, Primer.. blush, Lipstick, Mascara, ... no foundation... and you know what ?... I look 10 times better.. so from now on..back to  make-up I go...
> 
> How about you ladies...yeah or nay to make-up...and why ?


The only makeup I really wore was eye makeup.  As a teen I wore black mascara, eye liner and colored shadow, usually earthy tones.  As I became a senior, I wore less and less and now I haven't worn any for a long time.  If I was going out and getting dressed up for some occasion, I may put on a bit. 

 I have an outdoorsy lifestyle, I have seasonal allergies that cause itchy eyes, I use eye drops a couple of times a day.  In the heat of the summer when I perspire, anything like mascara tends to run or smear.  If I'm out in foggy, rainy or snowy weather, same thing, makeup smears. 

 As my eyesight worsens with age, I imagine the application which was pretty precise and spot-on in my younger days would be hard to accomplish anymore.  I'm okay, less hassle for me, and my husband sincerely likes the natural look, he always told me that on camping trips where I took a break from wearing makeup.


----------



## hollydolly

Leann said:


> Oh for the love of Pete....you and I are living parallel lives . I *just* finished washing my face to take off the makeup I was wearing today. I stopped wearing makeup for the most part about 7-8 years ago after I retired from full-time work. I did wear it for special occasions but otherwise went _au naturel_. Then I started to realize that I might want to start wearing it again on a more frequent basis. I don't do anything theatrical looking. I prefer much the same as you do, HD. I feel better about myself when I wear it.


there we go again...Sista from another Mista...


----------



## hollydolly

dobielvr said:


> I don't wear make up everyday.  Just special occasions. And, only blue mascara and a blue pencil eyeliner.  Lipstick, if I remember.
> I miss candied violet lipstick by Revlon.
> 
> And, I try not to look in the magnifying mirror


Blue Mascara..? I remember wearing that a time or 2 when I was a teen...


----------



## Bella

hollydolly said:


> Blue Mascara..? I remember wearing that a time or 2 when I was a teen...


It's suppose to make your eyes LK whiter and brighter.


----------



## terry123

Jan14 said:


> I wear make up if I’m going somewhere.  If I’m just  staying home I wash my face and apply moisturizer.  I think the key is natural looking make up as you get older.  I look a lot better with make up, as long as it’s not too heavy.


Same here!


----------



## Della

For some reason my make-up is connected to my contact lenses.  Around the house I wear my glasses and just a little blush and lipstick, if that, but if I'm going anywhere other than the grocery store  I do the full nine yards, starting with my contacts:
Cover Girl liquid foundation (Ivory)
Cover Girl blush (pink)
Cover girl lipstick (Pink and Proper)
Cover Girl lip liner pencil (Maroon)
Mabeline black eyeliner
Mabeline black mascara
Mabeline blue-gray eyeshadow

Yep, nothing's changed since high school. 

 I did try white lipstick one time and thought it made my teeth look yellow so went back to pink.  If I really want my lips to look lush I color the inside edges with red for a more 3 dimensional look.

This whole shebang takes exactly nine minutes.  I think I'm going to take a tip from Holly and start making the effort more often.


----------



## hollydolly

Bella said:


> It's suppose to make your eyes LK whiter and brighter.


yes I can see how that might  work


----------



## Pepper

The last time I wore full face make up was eight years ago, at my son's wedding.  One of my dil's friends was a theatrical make up artist & did the bride her mom & me for free.  This year, at the wedding I attended put on make up but had to wash it off as it was too old to wear and cracked all over my face, especially the lipstick.  Lucky I didn't leave the house yet.    

Basically gave up make up when I got married.  The thrill of the chase was gone and he didn't care one way or another.


----------



## Capt Lightning

Mrs. L doesn't wear make up and she looks just great to me.  It doesn't matter how much you plaster on to your face, you're still the same person inside.  My younger daughter wears some very subtle makeup, but the elder one doesn't.


----------



## Della

Pepper said:


> Basically gave up make up when I got married.  The thrill of the chase was gone and he didn't care one way or another.


LOL, Pepper.

The first time my husband took me to Minnesota to meet his huge (14) family, of course I pulled out all the stops, but the next morning, the bathroom must have been busy or something, so I came down to breakfast in my bare face and glasses and his father said, "Does this one know about the other one?"  

To this day, when I get all dolled up my husband calls me the other one.


----------



## WheatenLover

I wear makeup when the occasion calls for it. The rest of the time, I do not. It was different when I lived in the South.

Decades ago, my husband and I lived together. One morning, I set a pan of bacon on fire - how, I don't remember. The flames were huge, but did not touch the ceiling. My husband told me to go to the concierge and ask him what to do. So I ran to the elevator to go downstairs to do that. Then I realized that I wasn't wearing makeup. I ran back to the apartment and told my husband I couldn't do that, and why. He sent me back,but I could not get on that elevator without my makeup on. I ran back to the apartment. He told me to go next door and ask the man there for help. Same reason, I couldn't do it. But there was a fire extinguisher on the wall between our two doors. My husband grabbed it, and sprayed the pan. What a mess I had to clean up. Even the living room had yellow powder from the extinguisher everywhere. The flames never left the pan, but I can tell you that one should never point a fire extinguisher at a pan full grease on fire.

Then my husband called his dad and told him about it. His dad said next time, just put a lid on the pan. I knew that! But the flames were so high, I was afraid to do it. There was no way I was going to throw flour on it, or smother the fire with a newspaper, either.

This was how engrained in me that I should never appear in public without full makeup on, hair done, etc., even when in a panic. Good thing I was a fast sprinter, because this entire episode hardly took any time.

OTOH, my daughter is a self-trained makeup artist (for plays) and it is amazing what she can do with makeup. What is also amazing to me is that she wears makeup - she has so much of it, too. Her complexion is perfect peaches and cream. Her eyelashes are lush, long, and black to the tips. Her lips are pink. She doesn't need it!


----------



## hollydolly

Della said:


> LOL, Pepper.
> 
> The first time my husband took me to Minnesota to meet his huge (14) family, of course I pulled out all the stops, but the next morning, the bathroom must have been busy or something, so I came down to breakfast in my bare face and glasses and his father said, "Does this one know about the other one?"
> 
> To this day, when I get all dolled up my husband calls me the other one.


....this was a similar story some years ago. A female  friend of mine got locked out of her home early one morning while dressed in her robe , and she put out a help plea on a local forum for a locksmith or someone who could help . Another friend of mine whom she'd never met went to her aid, and  he got her  back in...

a couple of weeks later the  Male friend  of mine and his wife, invited me to a party at their house, and I took the first friend along with me..
We'd been sitting chatting out at the BBQ area for about 15 minutes when the householder said to my female friend..''I'm sorry I didn't catch your name''.. and she laughed, as did I, because I thought he was playing about ... and he looked confused, and then about 10 minutes later, he repeated it and said.. '' No really, I don't think we've been introduced''...  .. you should have seen the look on his face when she said she was the woman he'd rescued early one morning.. without any make-up on....and as I'd never seen her without make-up and hair done.. I have often wondered just how different she must have looked


----------



## WheatenLover

hollydolly said:


> Blue Mascara..? I remember wearing that a time or 2 when I was a teen...


Me too.


----------



## JustDave

Nothing wrong with looking your best, and that goes for guys too.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

I stopped wearing make up decades ago, except for very rarely, concealer under my eyes and on dark spots on the side of my cheeks. My grandmother had them and my son has them as well. One day it came up that a co-worker thought the dark areas were (in of themselves) make up! So no longer bother with concealer either.  I still get complimented on how I look at age 75. I'm glad I don't wear make up. I really would have to discard my masks after each wear and since I use KN95s that would get very expensive.


----------



## hollydolly

OneEyedDiva said:


> I stopped wearing make up decades ago, except for very rarely, concealer under my eyes and on dark spots on the side of my cheeks. My grandmother had them and my son has them as well. One day it came up that a co-worker thought the dark areas were (in of themselves) make up! So no longer bother with concealer either.  I still get complimented on how I look at age 75. I'm glad I don't wear make up. I really would have to discard my masks after each wear and since I use KN95s that would get very expensive.


ah yes Diva but you were blessed with glorious skin... and at 75 look 20 years younger. Most of us are not so blessed...


----------



## Right Now

JustDave said:


> Nothing wrong with looking your best, and that goes for guys too.


Yes, I agree.  It's a matter of self confidence, putting forth a bit of effort to look your best.  I have worn make-up since I was a teenager, and use moisturizers morning and night.  I don't regret spending 20 minutes in the morning making my face presentable before I start my day.  I don't do it to pretend to be someone I'm not, I do it because it is me.  So many compliments over the years tells me it hasn't gone unnoticed.....it does a body good to feel good about yourself.
I'm certainly not glamorous, never intended to be but I do try to put my best foot forward, gives me self respect.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

hollydolly said:


> ah yes Diva but you were blessed with glorious skin... and at 75 look 20 years younger. Most of us are not so blessed...


Awwww..*Thank* you..you wonderful woman


----------



## Alligatorob

hollydolly said:


> Most of us are not so blessed...


I am not so sure, I find most natural skin attractive.  

Wrinkles are natural and not unattractive, I have plenty.  To be attracted to a woman without them would make me feel like a bit of a pedophile or something.  Maybe when I was a teenager or in my 20s, but that is long gone.

What I don't think looks attractive is a lot of makeup on a person, particularly an older one where it makes them look too artificial.


----------



## hollydolly

Alligatorob said:


> I am not so sure, I find most natural skin attractive.
> 
> Wrinkles are natural and not unattractive, I have plenty.  To be attracted to a woman without them would make me feel like a bit of a pedophile or something.  Maybe when I was a teenager or in my 20s, but that is long gone.
> 
> What I don't think looks attractive is a lot of makeup on a person, particularly an older one where it makes them look too artificial.


Rob you may have wrinkles but you've got  hair all over your face from memory... so whose going to see your wrinkles ?


----------



## Bella

You know what? All kidding aside, there's nothing wrong with putting your best face forward. Makeup can hide a multitude of flaws, and it gives women a little boost. It makes them feel good about how they look, gives them confidence, and, in turn, makes them feel better about themselves.

As we age, overdoing it with heavy foundation, eye makeup, or lipstick can often make matters worse by accentuating the very "flaws" that we're trying to camouflage and, instead of helping, make us look even older. A light hand is best.

Wear it, don't wear it, wear it sometimes... whichever helps you look good and feel better about yourself gets my vote.   

Bella


----------



## Blessed

I do not do the makeup thing anymore.  I have all of it in case a special occasion comes up.  It I have to I just BB cream, light eyeshadow, brow shadow, a little bronzer and lip stick, no mascara, bothers my eyes.I feel less is better at this age. Just a little will do fine.  I have not put any on in about a year.  That tells you how much I go out.  I don't feel the need for just everyday errands.


----------



## StarSong

I wear a little undereye concealer and blush most days.  If I'm going out, I'll add a little eyebrow pencil.  When zooming, I add eyeliner.  

A memory that brings me a smile:

My mother was born in the early 1920s.  When she was about 88 and still living alone, a neighbor called me to say Mom hadn't been out to pick up her newspaper for a couple of days and wasn't answering her phone.  I called another neighbor who had a key and asked her to check on Mom.  Turned out she'd fallen and couldn't get up.  She'd dragged herself to half-sitting on the floor, propped herself against a recliner,and there she remained for a couple of days.                

DH & I rendezvoused at Mom's within half an hour.  As soon as I laid eyes on her I knew she'd broken a hip by the weird angle of her leg to her body.  Of course, she wanted me to load her into my car and take her to the ER rather than bothering "those nice paramedics who surely had more important matters to attend to."  It took some convincing to get her to understand it was an appropriate time to call 911. 

She finally relented, but said before I called she needed DH to get her a hand mirror, hairbrush and lipstick.  No talking her out of it.  Hubby shrugged and went into her bathroom to retrieve the items.  While he was gone, she told me to get a fresh blouse and put it on her before DH returned with the supplies.  

My mother never wore a lot of makeup but was a stickler for always being presentable and well turned out.

Addendum: I rode along in the LA Fire Department ambulance to the hospital.  When we arrived, I had a devil of a time talking her out of tipping the paramedics.  She didn't agree until I told her that LAFD employees were highly paid and might be insulted if she offered them tips.  

Bless her soul. How I miss her.


----------



## Capt Lightning

As someone once said, "If people married for looks alone, there would be a lot of lonely people in the world".


----------



## Alligatorob

hollydolly said:


> Rob you may have wrinkles but you've got hair all over your face from memory...


No where near enough hair to cover them all...


----------



## Alligatorob

Capt Lightning said:


> "If people married for looks alone, there would be a lot of lonely people in the world"


I would be, LOL!


----------



## hollydolly

Capt Lightning said:


> As someone once said, "If people married for looks alone, there would be a lot of lonely people in the world".


I was very lucky, both my husbands were extremely good looking... trouble with that is that other women never left them alone.. .. and that must remain for another thread..


----------



## Ruthanne

I put makeup on today and am not even going anywhere.  I guess it's for the chicken wings delivery man or woman...lol.  It just felt good to put it on again


----------



## Sassycakes

I only wear makeup when I am going out or expecting company.


----------



## CinnamonSugar

StarSong said:


> I wear a little undereye concealer and blush most days.  If I'm going out, I'll add a little eyebrow pencil.  When zooming, I add eyeliner.
> 
> A memory that brings me a smile:
> 
> My mother was born in the early 1920s.  When she was about 88 and still living alone, a neighbor called me to say Mom hadn't been out to pick up her newspaper for a couple of days and wasn't answering her phone.  I called another neighbor who had a key and asked her to check on Mom.  Turned out she'd fallen and couldn't get up.  She'd dragged herself to half-sitting on the floor, propped herself against a recliner,and there she remained for a couple of days.
> 
> DH & I rendezvoused at Mom's within half an hour.  As soon as I laid eyes on her I knew she'd broken a hip by the weird angle of her leg to her body.  Of course, she wanted me to load her into my car and take her to the ER rather than bothering "those nice paramedics who surely had more important matters to attend to."  It took some convincing to get her to understand it was an appropriate time to call 911.
> 
> She finally relented, but said before I called she needed DH to get her a hand mirror, hairbrush and lipstick.  No talking her out of it.  Hubby shrugged and went into her bathroom to retrieve the items.  While he was gone, she told me to get a fresh blouse and put it on her before DH returned with the supplies.
> 
> My mother never wore a lot of makeup but was a stickler for always being presentable and well turned out.
> 
> Addendum: I rode along in the LA Fire Department ambulance to the hospital.  When we arrived, I had a devil of a time talking her out of tipping the paramedics.  She didn't agree until I told her that LAFD employees were highly paid and might be insulted if she offered them tips.
> 
> Bless her soul. How I miss her.


This reminds me of something that happened when I first started nursing….  Lady in the hospital for hip replacement or something similar was showing some worrying but nebulous symptoms; we were concerned she’d had a stroke.  She was fully conscious and wasn’t in any distress.  MD told us to hand her a mirror and see A) if she recognized herself, B) if she could only see 1/2 the mirror or if her sight was blurry (among other things).  

We handed her a small mirror and when she looked into it, she gasped.  “My hair is a mess!” She cried.  Alrighty then… recognizes self, sees whole field of vision, female ego firmly intact!


----------



## dobielvr

Bella said:


> It's suppose to make your eyes LK whiter and brighter.


It's my signature look.   
I've tried the brown, but the blue just looks better w/my skin tone.

My hair brown, tan skin from the sun, and then the brown mascara...ya, it did nothing for me.


----------



## dobielvr

hollydolly said:


> I was very lucky, both my husbands were extremely good looking... trouble with that is that other women never left them alone.. .. and that must remain for another thread..


Ya, tell me about it.
It finally got to the point where I said..'.you can have him!'


----------



## AprilSun

I only wear makeup when I'm going out and not always then. Sometimes I just don't want to fool with it and say to myself, "If they don't like the way I look, they don't have to look!" Those are the times I don't bother with it at all and I don't miss it!


----------



## Tish

No, but I do wear a tinted moisturizer.


----------



## hollydolly

dobielvr said:


> Ya, tell me about it.
> It finally got to the point where I said..'.you can have him!'


unfortunately I was the last to know.. with the last affair.. but it finished our marriage 11 months ago..


----------



## Ruthanne

hollydolly said:


> unfortunately I was the last to know.. with the last affair.. but it finished our marriage 11 months ago..


I'm so sorry.  I know how heartbreaking it is.  Been there too.  Some men just suck,


----------



## PamfromTx

I cannot imagine wearing makeup with this humid weather.  And I still continue to wear a mask when I go out.


----------



## Ruthanne

PamfromTx said:


> I cannot imagine wearing makeup with this humid weather.  And i continue to wear a mask when I go out.


You look beautiful no matter what!


----------



## Leann

hollydolly said:


> Blue Mascara..? I remember wearing that a time or 2 when I was a teen...


The absolute best mascara I had as a teenager was blue. I liked the color but what I really liked was the fullness and length it gave to my lashes. I've never found another product like it since then.


----------



## Jules

Not that I going anywhere much besides a few stores, I‘m going to try to notice what makeup and hair colouring other ladies are using.


----------



## JustDave

Jules said:


> Not that I going anywhere much besides a few stores, I‘m going to try to notice what makeup and hair colouring other ladies are using.


I seldom notice makeup, unless there is something unusual about it. There is an innovation being used by mostly younger women with eye liner.  Maybe it's been around for ages and I just never noticed. They add a little extra tail of liner out beyond the edge of their eye.  It's a carefully drawn wisp of swirl that doesn't line anything, but does draw attention. I don't think of it as glamorous, unattractive, or overdone, it's just a little different.


----------



## Jules

JustDave said:


> I seldom notice makeup, unless there is something unusual about it. There is an innovation being used by mostly younger women with eye liner.  Maybe it's been around for ages and I just never noticed. They add a little extra tail of liner out beyond the edge of their eye.  It's a carefully drawn wisp of swirl that doesn't line anything, but does draw attention. I don't think of it as glamorous, unattractive, or overdone, it's just a little different.


We did that swirl in the 60s for a while, maybe not quite so exaggerated.


----------



## Bella

JustDave said:


> I seldom notice makeup, unless there is something unusual about it. There is an innovation being used by mostly younger women with eye liner.  Maybe it's been around for ages and I just never noticed. *They add a little extra tail of liner out beyond the edge of their eye.  It's a carefully drawn wisp of swirl that doesn't line anything, but does draw attentio*n. I don't think of it as glamorous, unattractive, or overdone, it's just a little different.





Jules said:


> *We did that swirl in the 60s for a while, maybe not quite so exaggerated.*



This winged liner is nice and subtle.




A little more dramatic.


----------



## Pepper

Cleopatra eyes


----------



## StarSong

Jules said:


> We did that swirl in the 60s for a while, maybe not quite so exaggerated.


Remember Priscilla Presley's wedding photos?  Tons of makeup with plenty of eye liner tail.

Everything old becomes new again.


----------



## JustDave

Bella said:


> This winged liner is nice and subtle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A little more dramatic.


That's the one.  The one's I've noticed are slightly more exaggerated.


----------



## JustDave

StarSong said:


> Remember Priscilla Presley's wedding photos?  Tons of makeup with plenty of eye liner tail.
> 
> Everything old becomes new again.


"Eye liner tail!"  I was wondering if it had a name, so that I wouldn't have to describe it.


----------



## JustBonee

I've always been a fan of full  eye makeup,   and have never stopped wearing it   ... but not quite the "Cleopatra look"  ..  

...  and I love to wear perfume daily.   It just feels good.


----------



## JustDave

Bonnie said:


> I've always been a fan of full  eye makeup,   and have never stopped wearing it   ... but not quite the "Cleopatra look"  ..
> 
> ...  and I love to wear perfume daily.   It just feels good.


I like eye liner too.  I think it's very attractive.  Women's eyes always look bigger to me than men's, and I've wondered about it.  I think maybe it's the eye liner.


----------



## JustBonee

Yes,   Eyeliner  makes a BIG difference to the look.    

Getting this done via Tattoo  is very common too.  ....  
 I had the procedure done years ago - but  over the years it wears away, especially when you swim in chlorinated  water often.


----------



## StarSong

Bonnie said:


> Yes,   Eyeliner  makes a BIG difference to the look.
> 
> Getting this done via Tattoo  is very common too.  ....
> I had the procedure done years ago - but  over the years it wears away, especially when you swim in chlorinated  water often.


Her brows and liner are tattoos?  Impressive!


----------



## JustBonee

StarSong said:


> Her brows and liner are tattoos?  Impressive!


Yes


----------



## JaniceM

PamfromTx said:


> I cannot imagine wearing makeup with this humid weather.  And I still continue to wear a mask when I go out.


Reminds me of when I lived in the South.. put makeup on, walk out the door, and it drips off!


----------



## Pebbles

I like to put a bit of makeup on every day, and a squirt of perfume. Makes me feel human........well, huwoman.


----------



## hollydolly

PamfromTx said:


> I cannot imagine wearing makeup with this humid weather.  And I still continue to wear a mask when I go out.


some of us need make-up ( me )...and some like you are born beautiful and don't need a thing...


----------



## hollydolly

JaniceM said:


> Reminds me of when I lived in the South.. put makeup on, walk out the door, and it drips off!


yes, same here not possible to have make-up on during the summer with such High Humidity.. maybe lipstick, which I always put on....I always wear perfume too..


----------



## StarSong

Bonnie said:


> Yes,   Eyeliner  makes a BIG difference to the look.
> 
> Getting this done via Tattoo  is very common too.  ....
> I had the procedure done years ago - but  over the years it wears away, especially when you swim in chlorinated  water often.


Have you considered having the tattooing refreshed, Bonnie?


----------



## Devi

I wear makeup when I go out to an event (not to the dentist, etc.). I like it, so ... what the heck!


----------



## Jackie23

I only wear makeup when I go out, nor do I use a hot hair curler...old skin and hair need a rest.


----------



## StarSong

As I said earlier, I wear under-eye concealer to help disguise dark-ish circles and a bit of blush on my cheeks.  Doing so makes me feel a bit better about myself when I catch a glance in the bathroom mirror.


----------



## NorthernLight

I have worn some makeup sometimes. It never stayed on. 

Often it was impractical because of my job (e.g., cooking or outdoor labor). And I didn't feel it improved any aspect of my life. 

So now I don't wear makeup.


----------



## JustBonee

StarSong said:


> Have you considered having the tattooing refreshed, Bonnie?



Not  really.  
I enjoyed it while it lasted for many  years ... but that was then and this is now ..lol  

They   still have  me on their customer mailing list,    and I get invitations to come back in every now and then.  
I won't be doing that,  but I still think it's a great service to have available.


----------



## Leann

Lipstick and perfume every day.


----------



## Teacher Terry

I used to wear makeup daily until I retired. Now I rarely wear it. Tomorrow I am going to my stepson’s wedding so I will wear it.


----------



## MarciKS

Sitting here thinking about it I'm not sure I can remember when I last wore makeup. It's been within the past 5 yrs. But, I don't anymore. Between the price of the makeup & the fact that the products don't do what they claim, I have just decided to jump off the makeup bandwagon. Plus it's not practical with my job or with masks.


----------



## Pebbles

The annoying thing I found was once a favourite foundation, lipstick, eyeshadow etc was used for many a year the lot were discontinued. Then the hunt begins to find suitable substitutes. 

One springs to mind was the Max Factor liquid foundation. I used the shade Nouveau Beige for ages. Then it was stopped. They do still sell the shade in face powder and Pan Stik, but I so liked the liquid form.


----------



## Devi

And ... I've tried to find "organic" makeup, or at least makeup that doesn't have toxic ingredients. I've done okay with that.


----------



## JaniceM

Pebbles said:


> The annoying thing I found was once a favourite foundation, lipstick, eyeshadow etc was used for many a year the lot were discontinued. Then the hunt begins to find suitable substitutes.
> 
> One springs to mind was the Max Factor liquid foundation. I used the shade Nouveau Beige for ages. Then it was stopped. They do still sell the shade in face powder and Pan Stik, but I so liked the liquid form.


I know what you mean about discontinuing products.  My #1 favorite was always Max Factor's whipped creme foundation.. oil-based and thicker than the liquid.  It also had a really nice, light scent.  

But when I found it on Amazon or ebay a few years ago, it was NOT the same product.  It wasn't actually discontinued (at least not at that time) but yet another example of when companies are taken over by different companies and the products are nothing like the originals.


----------



## JaniceM

I always preferred to wear make-up, but since I developed vertigo from inner-ear condition and needed to sleep in one specific position, it resulted in fluidy build-up underneath my eyes, and no matter what I've tried I can't get rid of it.  And cosmetics- even concealors- only made it look worse.  

Didn't know what to do when I went to a special event recently, so all I used was some tinted moisturizer.


----------



## gloria

I like to wear light foundation ,mascara, blush, light color lipstick , dislike red lipstick, 
I turned 92 and I feel so much better prepping my face lightly, I have my hair colored, I get botox for frown lines.
_ 84 in the picture. fixing up each day gives me a happy feeling._


----------



## hollydolly

gloria said:


> I like to wear light foundation ,mascara, blush, light color lipstick , dislike red lipstick,
> I turned 92 and I feel so much better prepping my face lightly, I have my hair colored, I get botox for frown lines.
> _ 84 in the picture. fixing up each day gives me a happy feeling._


Gloria, are you still getting Botox now at 92 ?... how long have you been using Botox on your face?...


----------



## Hollow

I don't like the feeling of make up on my face, so I rarely use it. I use moisturiser, and occasionally a tinted BB cream moisturiser if I'm going into town (because y'know..._mingling with people). _


----------



## chic

Yes except when I'm sick. When my eyeballs see an unmade up face reflected back at them they think I belong in bed and they are usually right. It makes me feel so much better physically to have makeup on so I will try to always do this much for myself. It's just healthier for me personally.


----------



## Seren

Any recommendations?


----------



## Leann

I've always been a huge fan of lipstick. I'd be embarrassed to tell you how many I have and I just ordered another one. It will probably will be a little redder than I like but I often combine colors to create new ones on my lips. And bonus...it was on sale. I tried to post a picture of it but I can't seem to figure out how to do it. It's Armani Beauty Ecstasy Shine.


----------



## Gary O'

NorthernLight said:


> I have worn some makeup sometimes. It never stayed on.


Yeah
My girlfriend's makeup always ended up on *me*

One time, after a heavy date, I went out with the guys
They never stopped laughing at my lips
...asked things like what shade do I prefer


----------



## Sliverfox

The only  stuff I use on my face   lip gloss & sun block.
Would take  a putty knife  & 5 pounds of concealer to hide my  freckles


----------

